# Gar in Houston area



## zr2offroad (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey guys, just asking where in the Houston area, willing to drive up to two hours do you have the best shot at shooting big gar ? Have a gator trax with a surface drive and a spot light only for shining. Looking to get into it, gar and carp. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Lake Livingston and Trinity River during the day for big gar
Any lake except Lake Houston at night for carp and spotted gar


----------

